# B15 w/ Spec-V wheels...



## RL82 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have no idea how beat-to-death this topic may be as I do not frequent these forums as much as I used to, but I've searched and found very little. I'm about to purchase a B15 and was wondering if anyone had any pictures of a STOCK B15 (Non Se-R, Non Spev-V) with Spec-V wheels at STOCK ride height. Also, what's the general feeling on Spec-V replica wheels, such as the ones I saw on eBay? 

eBay Link 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## CrashSEntra01 (Apr 17, 2005)

All I could come up with was this GXE with Spec wheels that have been painted black.
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107180&highlight=spec-v+wheels

As for the replica's....just remember one thing....you are getting them through ebay and you get what you pay for.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the specV wheels are heavy and the 02-03 have been prone to cracking. Get a nice set of aftermarket wheels.


----------



## RL82 (Dec 14, 2002)

CrashSEntra01 said:


> All I could come up with was this GXE with Spec wheels that have been painted black.
> http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107180&highlight=spec-v+wheels
> 
> As for the replica's....just remember one thing....you are getting them through ebay and you get what you pay for.


Hey, thanks for the link. Yeah, for the price of the replicas I guess I would be better off going aftermarket.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Why would someone go through the trouble to make 02/03 spec v wheel replicas? You can get some barely used for that price. Hell, you can get cool aftermarket wheels for that price.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

Psch91 said:


> Why would someone go through the trouble to make 02/03 spec v wheel replicas? You can get some barely used for that price. *Hell, you can get cool aftermarket wheels for that price*.


I totally agree. But I do like the way the spec v wheels look also. But I wouldnt buy replicas. I would buy some used ones if that is what you are looking for.


----------

